# Another Goldfish painting



## TerryCurley

This is my own composition. It's surreal and made to be fun. Something for a kids room or bathroom. Can you tell I love to use a lot of color?


----------



## Susan Mulno

I have always loved your use of color!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan.


----------



## TerryCurley

You are not going to believe this, I just sold this picture and the lily pond picture to a friend (I never met) on facebook. WoooHooo....I was feeling blue because my husband said he didn't like the pictures, now I feel great.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I have come to the conclusion that your husband has no taste in paintings! :biggrin: I am sure he is great at many things but defining art is not one of them.


----------



## dickhutchings

Great stuff Terry and congrats on the sales. Your going to have paint faster to keep up with demand or charge more. You're making a name for yourself!


----------



## TerryCurley

dickhutchings said:


> Great stuff Terry and congrats on the sales. Your going to have paint faster to keep up with demand or charge more. You're making a name for yourself!


Well I am charging more now. In fact I think I might do a little better than break even this year. The woman who bought these I never met but we have been online friends on FB and DS for years. I have a lot of friends like that on FB and many of them have bought paintings. It's good to be an extravert for selling paintings.



Susan Mulno said:


> I have come to the conclusion that your husband has no taste in paintings! :biggrin: I am sure he is great at many things but defining art is not one of them.


What my husband likes most is the Bob Ross landscape pictures. But I'm so sick of them, they are so boring! Sometimes he likes animal pictures. I did one of our stud goat that he loved. Each his own....but I'm such an insecure person and fret when he doesn't like my work. I took great pleasure in telling him they both sold and are not even dry yet.


----------



## Susan Mulno

TerryCurley said:


> I took great pleasure in telling him they both sold and are not even dry yet.


That's great! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Liz

Oh I love it! It's so colorful, I noticed it in the sidebar I entered the forum. Oh and congrats on all the sales you're having


----------



## kpnuts

I can see why this one sold (not checked out lily pond yet) great painting, love the colours.


----------



## dickhutchings

Since I'm here again, I've got to say, this painting is outrageously fun to look at. Very very nice Terry.


----------



## leighann

So fun and colorful!! Love it!! :smile:


----------

